# Motiv freistellen



## lefteris (27. Oktober 2004)

Mit welchem Werkzeug kann ich den Diskus freistellen? Ich moechte den Diskus ohne Hintergrund, sodass ich ihn in einem Logo einbinden kann.
Lefteris


----------



## kuhlmaehn (27. Oktober 2004)

Also da er einen so blauen Hintergrund hat kannst du wirklich fast alles nehmen.

Ich denke Extrahieren klappt hier gut. Das findest du bei Filter -> Extrahieren. Du musst dazu den Diskus ummahlen, wobei du ein Teil des Diskus und ein Teil des Hintergrundes dabei abdecken solltest, und die entstandene Fläche dann mit dem Eimer füllen.

Oder du nimmst einfach den Zauberstab und klickst auf den Hintergrund und löschst ihn dann. Musst warscheinlich ein wenig mit der Toleranz spielen.

Du kannst auch einfach eine Auswahl um den Diskus ziehen oder den Radiergummi benutzen.

Also bei diesem, von der Form recht einfachen, Bild ist es wirklick kein Problem es freizustellen.

kuhlmaehn


----------



## lefteris (27. Oktober 2004)

Danke, werde es so versuchen. 
Lefteris


----------



## Ina04 (27. Oktober 2004)

Bei sowas ist die Farbbereichsauswahl am besten und einfachsten:
Auswahl -> Farbbereichauswahl
Pipette und die blaue Farbe aus dem Bild aufnehmen
Toleranzwert so einstellen, dass der Diskus ganz schwarz ist und der Hintergrund natürlich weiß (ist aber egal ob da ein bißchen grau drin ist)
Ok, so jetzt hast du ne Auswahl.
Nimm dir das Auswahlwerkzeug und rechtsklick aufs Bild und sag 1. Auswahl umkehren und 2. Ebene durch Kopie
Fertig

MfG, Carina


----------



## lefteris (30. Oktober 2004)

Ich sage nun, was ich gemacht habe als Laie. Neue Datei, transparent und habe anschliessend mit dem Zauberstab den blauen Hintergrund angeklickt, mit dem Radiergummi das blau wegradiert und fertig war es. Sieht gut aus. Aber ich notiere mir alle Vorschlaege, denn ich bin auf meine "alten" Tage noch lernbegieriger als ich es als Jugendlicher war.
Danke fuer eure Tipps.
Viel Sonne von Krtea
Lefteris


----------

